# Sorghum/Sudangrass Hay Bales



## Dan.hasbargen (Mar 11, 2010)

Good Afternoon Gents
I am wondering if any of you have had any experience with Sorghum/Sudangrass hay, and if there is any kind of market for it if baled in large square bales. How it would compare to Alfalfa bales when fed to Dairy cows or beef cows/calves. We are looking for a crop that would replace our Alfalfa in the rotation that would be easier to establish for each year. Also, would the Sorghums grow better in high saline soils as we have a lot of fields next to highways where they put down a lot of salt in the winter and in has salted the ground where the water sits in the spring? Wheat dosen't like the ground there and grows very short and thin, so weed control is a problem. Thanks, if you can help me out.


----------



## hayray (Feb 23, 2009)

I grow and bale a little bit every year. I grow the Bale and graze variety from Garst, it drys down good. I just feed it to beef cows in winter. Not enough there for dairy milkers, usually gonna be too low on the protein side for that. I don't know about high saline soils but I do know it is a good crop to clean up a field for weed control. Just make sure you plant a variety that is grown for hay as other types might not dry down very well.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

I thimk you would have a tough time getting it dry.Pretty common to take 7-10 days to get dry enough to bale.And in lg sqrs be worse yet than rds.I think you would have a tough time selling it especialy up there.Seen alot grown farther south in dryer areas.

Maybe a salt tolerant Alfalfa?

PGI 427 Alfalfa with StandFast Traits for the West

Developed for irrigated areas that have some salt in water.


----------



## bullet81 (Jun 7, 2010)

My expierience with bailing sorghum sudan is not good. Sorghum sudan has to big of a stalk and it is all water. Straight sudan grass is ok because it is alot finer stem. I am in california, weather is real good for drying and it was is still tough. As far as quality goes, not even close to good alfalfa but it is a good filler. Sudan grass is a very salt tolerent crop, think you will be good in that aspect. Good luck


----------

